# Toro Power Clear, Carb throttle linkage help



## Gto_Navy (Feb 1, 2021)

Hello

I have a toro snowthrower with the 5.5hp Tecumseh.
LH195Sp67529D

Does anyone have a picture of the correct throttle and govenor linkage?

Attached are pictures of how it is currently hooked up. Not sure is this is correct.

Thank you

Gary


----------

